# Do you still make New Years Resolutions?



## Marie5656 (Dec 8, 2019)

*I am not talking the standard "lose weight, exercise, save more money" etc. But ones you actually would follow through on?

I do not usually, but for 2020, I have developed a plan to make it a better yet.  One thing I am going to do is each month I am going to challenge myself to learn something new, or try to learn something I have not done well in the past.  For example, I have never had a talent for baking. Never been able to do it well.  So, my goal for January is to tackle baking something. Even if just a batch of cookies from scratch.  
February will bring my learning about a car I want to buy, researching it, so I can make an informed, intelligent decision on my own about a car that will serve me well for many years.
What about you?*


----------



## charry (Dec 8, 2019)

Yep, i always make new years resolutions !!....whether i stick to them, well, thats anyones guess


----------



## RadishRose (Dec 8, 2019)

Not since I was very young and was never successful.

But @Marie5656 's idea of learning something new each month sounds good.
I wouldn't choose baking tho', I might eat it! 

I'm thinking more of learning new lower carb dishes; perhaps some meatless, too.

Or an adult education History class.


----------



## CarolfromTX (Dec 8, 2019)

Two years ago I made a resolution to go through and clean every drawer and closet (except in the sacrosanct man cave and man furniture) and clean things out. And I did it, too. But most years I don't have a resolution. Think I'm going to try that clean-out thing again this year.


----------



## Catlady (Dec 8, 2019)

My daughter has a favorite saying,  "My New Year's resolution is not to make any New Year resolutions."

Mine is to organize my house and paperwork so that I can find what I'm looking for when I need it.


----------



## Aunt Bea (Dec 8, 2019)

Same as last year continue shedding possessions and preparing for a move to smaller quarters.


----------



## Ruth n Jersey (Dec 8, 2019)

Like Aunt Bea, I want to continue purging. I've already started with my Christmas decorations. I usually just take out the items I want to display for the up and coming Christmas. Early in December I took all the holiday decorations out of the storage room and in January I will only put back what is really meaningful to me. Why would anyone need a full tote box full of pine cones and ornaments bigger then a baseball when for the last several years we put up a 3 foot tree? 
My second resolution is to tell myself its ok if It takes 2 days to do my weekly house cleaning instead of 1 or take an afternoon nap when I'm tired. This is a hard one because it means I'm slowing down and I'm having trouble accepting that. I'm pretty sure my legs and knees will thank me for it though.


----------



## Catlady (Dec 8, 2019)

Ruth n Jersey said:


> My second resolution is to tell myself its ok if It takes 2 days to do my weekly house cleaning instead of 1 or *take an afternoon nap when I'm tired*. This is a hard one because it means I'm slowing down and I'm having trouble accepting that. I'm pretty sure my legs and knees will thank me for it though.


Nothing wrong with taking naps, naps are healthy, like the lunch breaks you get at work.  Naps recharge your body, all animals take naps, they know instinctively that they need them.  Enjoy them!


----------



## Ronni (Dec 12, 2019)

I always make resolutions. I may not fully accomplish them by years' end,  but they give me a direction for the New Year, something to focus on and improve about myself or my environment.  

I don't usually give much thought to the specifics till after Christmas, but I always make resolutions.

Marie, I love your plan for 2020!!


----------



## JustBonee (Dec 12, 2019)

Not going to make any resolutions for the new year .... I know better -  they just get forgotten too soon.


----------



## debodun (Dec 25, 2019)

I don't waste my time with resolutions.


----------



## PopsnTuff (Dec 25, 2019)

Never have and never will - for most folks its just a pipe dream, lol....


----------



## Packerjohn (Dec 25, 2019)

Nope, not me.  When I was younger & travel often & far then I had these plans for travelling.  A lot of people make some sort of resolution about changing a habit or losing weight but I never do.  I guess its a sort of tradition with some people but not for me.  At my age I am pretty happy with myself.  Oh, I'm far from perfect but I'm in my 70s & I am at least realistic with myself.  I'm never going to be rich, never going to be a movie star & I'm certainly not going to play my guitar like Merle Travel, Chet Atkins or Roy Clark.  I'm happy just to be a good ole' country boy that finds himself in the mean bad city & will soon be moving back to the country.  I enjoy my 2.5 hours of TV in the evening but I don't make a resolution about watching all my favourite shows from days gone by because I ain't gonna live that long!  However, for all you good folks with some resolutions for 2020, I wish ya all good luck!


----------



## hollydolly (Dec 25, 2019)

Nope I don't make them, if I'm going to make my mind up to do something I'll do it any time of the year..

The worst resolution I made was when I was 7 years old. I didn't really know how long a year was but I made a resolution to  do the washing up for the whole family every night..6 people .. back in the day when washing up was hard to do,
 no modern gadgets in the early 60's.. and so I promised to do it for a year. My parents made stick to that , every night for a year standing on a chair trying to wash and dry for 6 people... .

 I couldn't wait for the end of the 12 months, and  I was so excited when on New Years Eve aged 7  I was able to say ..that's my year finished .. only to be told by my father angrily that it wasn't..and I was to continue.

I was very upset, but I was made to do it every night for the rest of my childhood... ( aside from a few hiatuses where I was in foster homes) I had to wash up every night until I was 19 years old...

I hate resolutions!!


----------



## Ruthanne (Dec 25, 2019)

I'm not looking at it as just a new years resolution but have to, for health's sake, get back on my proper diet after these holidays end.  It's stressful for me absolutely having to eat a certain way, I'm always worried about my health with the serious conditions I have.

Back to salads, lean meats, lean dairy and less dairy in general, nuts, lower carbs.  Onward I will go hoping to live longer!


----------

